# JD skidsteer



## Henry (Jan 1, 2000)

Anyone have a 200 series JD skidsteer with a hoe attachment? I need to find out how the hoe connects to the body of the machine, not the arms. A picture would be a great help. I am converting one from a different brand to fit my JD. Closest equipment yard is over an hour ride. figured i would try here first.


----------



## Stonehenge (Feb 11, 2000)

This information may be of no help to you at all, but I'll give it anyway 

Gehl skidloaders need a special bracket mounted on the front of them before they can accept their backhoe attachment. Maybe it's the same for JD?


----------



## skyphoto (Feb 22, 2001)

Henry, 
I had a Deere 7775 with a bradco hoe, I welded a bracket that accepted the top end of the turnbuckles (that attached to the top of mounting plate on hoe) to the arm of the loader arm because the original design was to buy brackets that accepted the turnbuckles and where mounted to the bottom front of the skidsteer itself (this would not allow the lift arm to raise with backhoe attached)Im sure this is easier on the skidsteer but not so easy on the operater to trverse dips and trenches without gouging the hoe into the ground.
Maybe this will help (If ya aint already got it done!!)
Bry


----------



## SCL (Jul 27, 2000)

Henry,
My local JD dealer has a 280 with a hoe on it. I'll try to snap a few pictures but no promises of getting them on this site. Might have to email them. One thing I know is that the JD hoe has a big claw type clamp in the middle for hooking up right by the cab door. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## skyphoto (Feb 22, 2001)

Hey SCL,
Dont buy anything from Martin Equip. Your up in the martin area!!! 
Mowen for America!

[Edited by Eric ELM on 03-02-2001 at 04:00 AM]


----------



## SCL (Jul 27, 2000)

Sky,
I had heard something about them before, ie.. come back and talk to us when you can afford our prices. Goota love someone like that. Although it seems like I've dealt with almost every equip dealer in my area, they are ines that I have no personal knowledge of.
Henry, 
I'll have to email your pictures, I took them this afternoon. I don't have the super whamadine formula for putting BMP's into posts yet. Yesterday I couldn't even spell computer but today...ahh you know the rest.


----------



## skyphoto (Feb 22, 2001)

Hey Paul,

(* Opinions that slam a manufacturer or product must be
backed up with facts! If you don't own or have not owned or operated a particular
piece of equipment or product your opinion is worthless and will not be expressed
at the expense of manufacturer slander.)

Well if this is what yur reffering to about facts let me explain ....Martin Equip. is not a manufacturer or a product....besides that if this is considerd a bad mouth or slam then take some kava kava (because this will calm you down) That was a fact...hehehe I think you must have some emotional ties with Martin equipment...hehehehehe

Anyway sorry to get off on the wrong foot but I felt like that comment on my post was NOT needed.

Flex it if ya got it eh....


----------



## Eric ELM (May 13, 2001)

*Hey SCL,
Dont buy anything from Martin Equip. Your up in the martin area!!! 
Mowen for America!*

What Paul is saying is a rule on Lawnsite. Chuck Keough (Lawnsite Owner) wants anything like what you said to have a reason behind what you said. It sounds like you had a bad experiance with them, but you need to say why not to buy from them, not just say, Do not buy anything from them.

Also we ask that you say why you did not like a product, not just say, do not buy it.

I hope this helps. 
Eric


----------

